# PETA Supports the Troops w/Bin Laden Chocolates



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2009)

At first, I thought this was a joke/satire, but it doesn't appear to be:


> There probably aren't too many U.S. troops in Afghanistan who would pass up the opportunity to bite Osama bin Laden's head off, and soon, thanks to PETA, they can. Following news reports that chocolates are almost as hard to find in Afghanistan as an oceanfront, a longtime PETA supporter and chocolatier is making special chocolates embossed with the head of bin Laden himself. And there are other pluses--the chocolates are dairy-free, which means that no cows were harmed to make them, and anyone, including lactose-intolerant soldiers, can eat them....



And why is PETA so anti-Bin Laden, you may ask?


> In addition to bin Laden's murder of humans, one of his sons wrote a memoir in which he revealed that his father gassed the younger bin Laden's two dogs in a chemical-warfare experiment. Also, countless animals suffered and died of starvation and dehydration when their guardians were killed in the attacks on the World Trade Center, leaving the animals without care. Many more animals suffered and died from exposure to toxic fumes and from other causes when apartments in the "hot zone" were sealed off for many days with dogs, cats, companion rats and mice, guinea pigs, gerbils, rabbits, and fish remaining inside.



Enjoy!


----------



## Fishbone Jones (1 Dec 2009)

Yup, watch this one backfire when they start going outside the wire. Any local coming into possession of these will see them as an endorsment of OBL by the troops handing them out.


----------



## matt101pwn (1 Dec 2009)

Definately sounds intresting. Where do I buy a chocolate  ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2009)

So....
OBL kills thousands of people, and PETA says bugger all.  Now OBL kills two dogs, he's on their hit list?  PETA can shove it.


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> So....
> OBL kills thousands of people, and PETA says bugger all.  Now OBL kills two dogs, he's on their hit list?....


Funny that, eh?   :


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2009)

Technoviking said:
			
		

> OBL kills thousands of people, and PETA says bugger all.  Now OBL kills two dogs, he's on their hit list?



Reminds me of a Herman Goring quote:
"An absolute and permanent ban on vivisection is not only a necessary law to protect animals and to show sympathy with their pain, but it is also a law for humanity itself.... I have therefore announced the immediate prohibition of vivisection and have made the practice a punishable offense in Prussia. Until such time as punishment is pronounced the culprit shall be lodged in a concentration camp."
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_welfare_in_Nazi_Germany


----------



## Teflon (1 Dec 2009)

I love PETA - Cooked right and with the proper seasoning they taste great!


----------



## NL_engineer (1 Dec 2009)

recceguy said:
			
		

> Yup, watch this one backfire when they start going outside the wire. Any local coming into possession of these will see them as an endorsment of OBL by the troops handing them out.



by handing them out do you mean to the other troops on the FOB to eat? I don't think they will make it out before getting eaten/melting. 

Edited to add:

PETA supporters are more just as hard to find then Ossama, I never ran in to either in my time there lol ;D


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2009)

I stopped reading the original post after the dog thing. I should have kept reading, just to increase my rage:

*Also, countless animals suffered and died  of starvation and dehydration when their guardians were killed in the attacks on the World Trade Center, leaving the animals without care. Many more animals suffered and died from exposure to toxic fumes and from other causes when apartments in the "hot zone" were sealed off for many days with dogs, cats, companion rats and mice, guinea pigs, gerbils, rabbits, and fish remaining inside.*

The fish!  Won't anyone think of the fish!  Forget the orphans, widows, and that.  But Rover!  Poor Rover!



 :threat:


----------



## The Bread Guy (1 Dec 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I love PETA - Cooked right and with the proper seasoning they taste great!





			
				NL_engineer said:
			
		

> PETA supporters are more just as hard to find then Ossama, I never ran in to either in my time there lol ;D



I'm a PETA supporter, you know....

P - eople for the
E - ating of
T - asty 
A - nimals

 ;D


----------



## PanaEng (1 Dec 2009)

Teflon said:
			
		

> I love PETA - Cooked right and with the proper seasoning they taste great!


apparently they are grain fed too...
 ;D


----------



## Teflon (1 Dec 2009)

PanaEng said:
			
		

> apparently they are grain fed too...
> ;D



I doubt that considering they contain no meat! Some strange gooey TOFU like substance but if you add alittle basil and chili peppers while marinating them in,... who am I kidding,... doesn't matter seasonings you use, when you eat something that is full of shit, it is going taste like shit!


----------



## Sythen (1 Dec 2009)

Funny, I was watching tribute videos as I browsed the forums... And when I read this, I was watching:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPa7PKjoVlU&feature=related

Never thought about the service animals before..


----------



## medicineman (1 Dec 2009)

mariomike said:
			
		

> Reminds me of a Herman Goring quote:
> "An absolute and permanent ban on vivisection is not only a necessary law to protect animals and to show sympathy with their pain, but it is also a law for humanity itself.... I have therefore announced the immediate prohibition of vivisection and have made the practice a punishable offense in Prussia. Until such time as punishment is pronounced the culprit shall be lodged in a concentration camp."
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Animal_welfare_in_Nazi_Germany



Hmmm, pity PETA isn't on medical ethics commitees so we can use live humans for doing my trauma training, for cancer research, and all the other fun things we're only allowed to use animals for...there must be some lifers in the KP or other places that wouldn't mind donating themselves involuntarily to science  >.

MM


----------



## Greymatters (1 Dec 2009)

_"In addition to bin Laden's murder of humans, one of his sons wrote a memoir in which he revealed that his father gassed the younger bin Laden's two dogs in a chemical-warfare experiment." _ 

Considering that most Muslim families believe dogs to be 'unclean' animals, I find it hard to believe his sons even owned dogs nevermind the follow-on allegation - does anyone know what memoire they are refering to?


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2009)

Greymatters said:
			
		

> Considering that most Muslim families believe dogs to be 'unclean' animals, I find it hard to believe his sons even owned dogs



They may not have been family house pets in the conventional sense. Perhaps semi-wild guard dogs? That's just speculation on my part, and I could be wrong.


----------



## mariomike (1 Dec 2009)

Sythen said:
			
		

> Never thought about the service animals before..



They are remembered with great love:
"More than 1,000 people paid their last respects to Brigadier, the Belgian cross police horse who was killed in the line of duty last month.
Chief Bill Blair, Mayor David Miller, Minister of Community Safety and Correctional Services Monte Kwinter, Toronto Police Services Board chair Alok Mukherjee and vice-chair Pam McConnell were among the dignitaries in attendance for the hour-long ceremony at Ricoh Coliseum.":
http://www.torontopolice.on.ca/modules.php?op=modload&name=News&file=article&sid=2136


----------



## Kat Stevens (1 Dec 2009)

At last, that dozey bint Ingrid Niewkirk and all her like minded protein deprived halfwhits are on board.  Can't wait for the "Pam Anderson says 'git some!' "  recruiting posters.  The war will be over Christmas, err, Non Demoninational Mid-Winter Festive Season, I mean.


----------



## vonGarvin (1 Dec 2009)

Kat Stevens said:
			
		

> At last, that dozey bint Ingrid Niewkirk and all her like minded protein deprived halfwhits are on board.  Can't wait for the "Pam Anderson says 'git some!' "  recruiting posters.  The war will be over Christmas, err, Non Demoninational Mid-Winter Festive Season, *FESTIVUS* I mean.



There, fixed that for you!


----------

